# Russian state television accidentally broadcasts evidence that Moscow uses clust



## gryphonv (21 Jun 2016)

https://meduza.io/en/news/2016/06/20/russian-state-television-accidentally-broadcasts-evidence-that-moscow-uses-cluster-bombs-in-syria

Just Lovely.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jun 2016)

They didn't ratify the treaty, so they can use them. Whether its right for them to be using them is a wholly different story. Thanks for the link, very interesting!


----------



## CBH99 (21 Jun 2016)

I'm by no means "Pro Russian tactics" or anything, BUT....to be fair....the US has used them up until quite recently, and possibly still does?  (It is one of the few countries to not ratify the treaty on cluster munitions, and during the Iraq war there was quite a bit of footage of WP rounds & cluster bombs going off.)


----------



## gryphonv (21 Jun 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They didn't ratify the treaty, so they can use them. Whether its right for them to be using them is a wholly different story. Thanks for the link, very interesting!



Yeah I'm pretty sure that China, US and Russia never ratified the treaty, they are the biggest producers of cluster type munitions also. 

No matter what they deny to the media, if they are making them, someone is using them.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Jun 2016)

The US House just approved the sale of cluster munitions to Saudi Arabia.I am an infantryman by training and any weapon that can stop an enemy in his tracks I am for.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/house-oks-ongoing-cluster-bomb-sales-saudi-arabia/story?id=39931315


----------



## Lightguns (21 Jun 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The US House just approved the sale of cluster munitions to Saudi Arabia.I am an infantryman by training and any weapon that can stop an enemy in his tracks I am for.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/house-oks-ongoing-cluster-bomb-sales-saudi-arabia/story?id=39931315



Concur, the mines treaty was a horrible mis-treatment of modern militaries who properly look after their minefields.  Cluster bombs the same, we should have every weapon necessary to ensure our guys come home alive.


----------



## Red 6 (21 Jun 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> I'm by no means "Pro Russian tactics" or anything, BUT....to be fair....the US has used them up until quite recently, and possibly still does?  (It is one of the few countries to not ratify the treaty on cluster munitions, and during the Iraq war there was quite a bit of footage of WP rounds & cluster bombs going off.)



Improved conventional munitions are still in the US inventory and they are and will remain an effective tool in combat. DoD is working on modernized sub-munitions that have a minus 1 percent malfunction rate. White phosphorous is a totally different munition type and it also remains in the inventory. Hopefully, this address your question. 

Cheers, Mark


----------

